# Testing my understanding



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Just getting ready to try my first inlay job. Nothing very precise, just want to get it right.
OK, If I cut the template with a 5/16" guide bushing and a 3/16" bit and cut the relief with a 1" guide bushing and 1/2" bit, everything should fit???
I also want to go counter-clockwise for both operations?? 
:wacko::wacko:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI John

Here's chart that may help 
Bottom left hand side of the post ..

http://www.routerforums.com/email-router-tips-members-only/4348-guide-bushing-chart.html

======

=======


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

jschaben said:


> Just getting ready to try my first inlay job. Nothing very precise, just want to get it right.
> OK, If I cut the template with a 5/16" guide bushing and a 3/16" bit and cut the relief with a 1" guide bushing and 1/2" bit, everything should fit???
> I also want to go counter-clockwise for both operations??
> :wacko::wacko:


The math looks right…your template will be ¼” larger on each side than the inlay and the 1” bushing and ½” bit will cut a recess with a ¼”offset from the template walls. 

One of the reasons for using an inlay set is that it removes some of the variation created by the accumulation of tolerances from using different bits and bushings. Each bit and bushing can be off just a little and this can create slight gaps or tight spots between your inlay piece and the recess. By using the same bit and bushing and only adding the offset collar that comes with the inlay kit it helps to eliminate most of this error. When using the inlay kit it usually comes out right on the money as long as your bushing is centered properly in your base plate.

I’ve used the inlay kits from MLCS and Lee Valley and they both have worked great.

MLCS router inlay set

Inlay Sets - Lee Valley Tools


And I would actually go in a clockwise direction for both operations.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

gregW said:


> The math looks right…your template will be ¼” larger on each side than the inlay and the 1” bushing and ½” bit will cut a recess with a ¼”offset from the template walls.
> 
> One of the reasons for using an inlay set is that it removes some of the variation created by the accumulation of tolerances from using different bits and bushings. Each bit and bushing can be off just a little and this can create slight gaps or tight spots between your inlay piece and the recess. By using the same bit and bushing and only adding the offset collar that comes with the inlay kit it helps to eliminate most of this error. When using the inlay kit it usually comes out right on the money as long as your bushing is centered properly in your base plate.
> 
> ...


Hi Greg, thanks for the reply
This isn't a real inlay job. I'm just recessing some bun feet in the base of an entertainment center project. I wanted them recessed and glued in rather than surface mounted with hardware. Major chunks are being assembled with pocket screws so I'm not concerned with removing them for moving. It is sort of an inlay job but I don't need the precision of, say, a jewelry box project.
Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi John,
you're welcome 

If you do decide to get an inlay kit I should have noted that the if you already have a 7/16" template guide bushing and a 1/4" router bit all you really need to order from Lee Valley is the "Inlay Bushing & Key" for $5.95 ( it's just the offset collar with an allan wrench).

Good luck with your project!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

OR! You can get the whole inlay set for just $9.99 at Harbor Freight.


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

curiousgeorge said:


> OR! You can get the whole inlay set for just $9.99 at Harbor Freight.



That is a great price...I haven't found the 1/8"carbide spiral bits that cheap even just by themselves.

I've never used a Harbor Freight router bit before but for that price I'm going to give it a shot to see how it holds up!

Thanks for the tip George


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

That's a great price and the bits are so so,but if you want to hog out more stock think about getting the inlay set from Lee valley, if you have a 7/16" guide all you need to buy is the ring and use your 1/4" bit, it's a lot quicker to hog out the stock from the pocket and they don't break as easy as the 1/8" bits do..

6.00 dollars
Inlay Sets - Lee Valley Tools

==========



gregW said:


> That is a great price...I haven't found the 1/8"carbide spiral bits that cheap even just by themselves.
> 
> I've never used a Harbor Freight router bit before but for that price I'm going to give it a shot to see how it holds up!
> 
> Thanks for the tip George


----------

